# Weirdest-Coolest Guitar Features



## patata (Aug 1, 2013)

So,what's the coolest-weirdest guitar feature you've seen?

Mine is Etherial's double fanned guitar Warwick's slide pickup bass.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Aug 1, 2013)

Little Guitar Works |  Torzal Natural Twist

^ this. Wierd, I'll never think that it looks comfortable to play unless I get a chance to play one myself.


----------



## Swyse (Aug 1, 2013)

ONI's E-scale.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 2, 2013)

I still remember seeing Clapton auctioning off his guitars years ago and the one guitar he kept was a strata with a cigarette holder on the back of the headstock. I don't know if that really counts as weird but I've always wanted one on every guitar I've ever owned


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 2, 2013)

TT and Fanned fret. My brain would explode.


----------



## patata (Aug 2, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> TT and Fanned fret. My brain would explode.



It actually looks really cool.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 2, 2013)

patata said:


> It actually looks really cool.



Totally agreed  I would love to have a guitar with it


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 2, 2013)

Fretboard extensions behind the nut


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 2, 2013)

A side brace tracing the contour of the guitar, as well as the soundhole being up at the shoulder.




God, why is Ken Parker so awesome


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 2, 2013)

Michi also does some beautifully strange work


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Aug 3, 2013)

Nuff said.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 3, 2013)

^huh?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Aug 3, 2013)

(its a lefty... very weird)


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 3, 2013)

That Toone guitar is freaking mental.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 3, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> Fretboard extensions behind the nut



kubicki have been doing this for a while


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 3, 2013)

In case you were not aware of what is mentioned in the OP.
double fan




sliding bass pickup.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 3, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> I still remember seeing Clapton auctioning off his guitars years ago and the one guitar he kept was a strata with a cigarette holder on the back of the headstock. I don't know if that really counts as weird but I've always wanted one on every guitar I've ever owned



My '87 Duesenberg (the pink burst in my profile) was born with a headed cig holder - or, as someone said it, cool man, a joint holder 
Never used it for any of those, though, hahaha


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 3, 2013)

The Spalt Hybrids and the Gittler guitar. 

Everything about them.


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 5, 2013)

B-Benders.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Though it's not a guitar, the Steinberger "Fretted/Fretless" prototype bass may be my favorite. Besides the usual Steinberger weirdness, the knob on the end of the neck lowers the frets into the fretboard and makes it fretless.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have just been informed that all Carvin guitars have Tracking chips in them in case they get stolen. All guitars should have these!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Aug 6, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I have just been informed that all Carvin guitars have Tracking chips in them in case they get stolen. All guitars should have these!



Not a tracking chip, it's a passive RFID microchip. They also inject them into pets, so they can be scanned by shelters. Basically you register your chip online and then if it gets scanned (say your Carvin gets stolen, cops see one strikingly similar at a pawn shop, and scan it) you get emailed. It's not like a GPS tracker or something.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 6, 2013)

vansinn said:


> My '87 Duesenberg (the pink burst in my profile) was born with a headed cig holder - or, as someone said it, cool man, a joint holder
> Never used it for any of those, though, hahaha



Riiight...


----------



## carcass (Aug 6, 2013)

Recently I found Michael Kelly Hybrid Special and I think very cool feature on this guitar is magnetic/acoustic blend control, seems to me like great sonical posibilities:


----------



## celticelk (Aug 6, 2013)

carcass said:


> Recently I found Michael Kelly Hybrid Special and I think very cool feature on this guitar is magnetic/acoustic blend control, seems to me like great sonical posibilities:



That's actually fairly standard on piezo systems - if you select both electric and acoustic pickups simultaneously, you can use their respective volumes as "blend" controls (usually, I would imagine, by maxing one and blending the other to taste). Still pretty cool, though.


----------



## Daken1134 (Aug 6, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> Fretboard extensions behind the nut



stand up bass builders have done that for a LOOOOOOONG time actually, they drop the E down to C


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Aug 6, 2013)

This.


----------



## patata (Aug 6, 2013)

BlackStar7 said:


> Though it's not a guitar, the Steinberger "Fretted/Fretless" prototype bass may be my favorite. Besides the usual Steinberger weirdness, the knob on the end of the neck lowers the frets into the fretboard and makes it fretless.



This won the thread imo.


----------



## carcass (Aug 8, 2013)

celticelk said:


> That's actually fairly standard on piezo systems - if you select both electric and acoustic pickups simultaneously, you can use their respective volumes as "blend" controls (usually, I would imagine, by maxing one and blending the other to taste). Still pretty cool, though.



Yes, I think your right and this is not "weird" in the full meaning, but I consider this to be really cool feature, so I included it in this thread


----------



## sonicwarrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Teuffel Birdfish:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 8, 2013)

sonicwarrior said:


> Teuffel Birdfish:



Ah, the feature of it being a Nerf-gun, always good!


----------



## Ghostpowder (Aug 8, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> Fretboard extensions behind the nut


 
That is crazy looking! A battle Axe ready for flight!


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 8, 2013)

AndrewFTMfan said:


> This.



Somehow I knew you were a huge fan of dicks.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 8, 2013)

You can add/move frets on this guitar to allow for virtually any type of temperament. 

[Youtubevid]MYK_PF9WTRE[/Youtubevid]





8 strings...t0tal dj0nt.


----------



## tmo (Aug 8, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> You can add/move frets on this guitar to allow for virtually any type of temperament.
> 
> [Youtubevid]MYK_PF9WTRE[/Youtubevid]
> 
> ...



hahaha, this send the true temperament scales to space...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 8, 2013)

Ben Weinman's built-in wireless is rawesomely cool!

...and where did I recently re-see that bass with the pickup that could be angled via a pivot point on the treble side?


----------



## patata (Aug 8, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Ben Weinman's built-in wireless is rawesomely cool!


Exactly what I had in mind when I made this thread.


----------



## Rojne (Aug 9, 2013)

This.. The _Tremologic_..





IA Eklundh was the first dude I saw using it, on that specific guitar too!
It works like an Evertune but with "tremolo-arms" on every saddle so you can bend any string you want without the others going out of tune..

I think IA's got one with that bridge and True Temp Fret's too!

..don't know which bridge came first, the Evertune or the Tremologic..


----------



## patata (Aug 9, 2013)

So a guitar with sliding pickups,fretted/no fretted switch and tremologic.


I actually think this would make a great insturment on the right hands.Pretty abstract too.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 12, 2013)

The Tremologic is a neat idea! Wonder if it does pull ups AND dives?


----------



## AwDeOh (Aug 12, 2013)

All this shit is so pedestrian. Jackson Custom Shop built a guitar way back using a model F1 race car as the body. If I remember correctly, they also got the wheels working as control knobs. Having trouble finding their pics, but it was like this:


----------



## larry (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the parker fly deluxe, and basically the use of carbon fiber in guitar building is a neat innovation. i'm not sure why the appeal of an extremely stable neck & fretboard haven't caught on.






also, i'd love to see this feature used on guitars. so far I've only seen concave backs on warwicks, spectres and some soundgear basses.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 12, 2013)

^Another reason for Ibanez to introduce their bass-esque Artfield model, but I'm not particularly convinced it would sell that well.


----------



## sonicwarrior (Aug 12, 2013)

larry said:


> I think the parker fly deluxe, and basically the use of carbon fiber in guitar building is a neat innovation. i'm not sure why the appeal of an extremely stable neck & fretboard haven't caught on.



I own a headless Basslab made from some mixture including carbon fiber but it's not that stable. Maybe it's too thin because it is completely hollow and the hull is only maybe 2 mm thick.


----------



## larry (Aug 12, 2013)

Basslab? How bad is it? I've been looking at them for a while. Got any pics?


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 12, 2013)

AndrewFTMfan said:


> This.



I'm just surprised it's not dick-thru construction!


----------



## sonicwarrior (Aug 12, 2013)

larry said:


> Basslab? How bad is it? I've been looking at them for a while.



I hope you don't mind that I posted the answers in the Has anyone ever played Basslab bass/guitar thread to not being completely OT here.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Rojne (Aug 12, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> The Tremologic is a neat idea! Wonder if it does pull ups AND dives?



The later models did, too bad the dude's working on these bridges closed the shop not so long ago.. would be cool to see these on the market!

And to compare this to the Evertune, the tuning stability was just a side-effect from what their first intention for the bridge was.. which is kind of funny!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure what the unique feature is here, but there's got to be something


----------



## tmo (Aug 13, 2013)

These Guitar Xtenders from hipshot are way cool and usefull for different tunings on the fly... also a bit expensive... damn...

Alternatively, they also have a multi tune bridge...





I see this photo and still can't figure out how it works... this one is for 8 stringers... huuummmm nice...


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 13, 2013)

I dont have anything to add but just wanted to say this thread is awesome! So many contraptions out there that I never knew off. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 13, 2013)

Weird, cool but also ugly as hell.


----------



## AwDeOh (Aug 13, 2013)

larry said:


> also, i'd love to see this feature used on guitars. so far I've only seen concave backs on warwicks, spectres and some soundgear basses.



Necromagnon does that with his builds, see here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/246092-soloist-c-broderick-clone.html


----------



## Altar (Aug 13, 2013)

Ibanez Ashula bass.











So cool...


----------



## Durero (Aug 14, 2013)

Same concept as the Steinberger bass mentioned earlier in the thread, but quite a bit more developed and refined I think.

There are guitar models as well as bass models and the current version has separate and independent preamps for fretted & fretless modes 

Mikey Guitar.|.First Fretted to Fretless Convertable Guitar


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 14, 2013)

Guitars with built-in keyboards:


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going to +1 for strandbergs, I find them oddly amazing.

TT Frets are also kind of interesting, I'd have to try playing one before I can really say that its super cool.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumblefoot's signature Vigier has an indent in it for you to store your thimble in when you're not tapping insanely high notes with it


----------



## patata (Aug 14, 2013)

Durero said:


> Same concept as the Steinberger bass mentioned earlier in the thread, but quite a bit more developed and refined I think.
> 
> There are guitar models as well as bass models and the current version has separate and independent preamps for fretted & fretless modes
> 
> Mikey Guitar.|.First Fretted to Fretless Convertable Guitar




Just e-mailed them.
If I could get a single neck I already know what I'll build next.


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 14, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Guitars with built-in keyboards


----------



## Randy (Aug 14, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> Weird, cool but also ugly as hell.



You feeling okay?


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't smoke, but.......


----------



## Malkav (Aug 15, 2013)

^ That's brilliant and I now want one...


----------

